# Chartering in Greece during Athens Olympics



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,

I''m writing an article on how to charter boats around the time of the Athens Olympics this summer.

I''m looking for anyone who has gone through the process already, or is planning to do so, for inclusion in the article. If you''re willing to share your experience and plans, I''d be happy to hear from you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Contact me at [email protected] and I will be happy to explain what is going on with olympic games yacht chartering


----------

